# طريقة ظبط المحاور في برنامج mach3



## abo_slaim (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نظرا لكثرة التساؤلات حول كيفية ظبط المحاور في برنامج الماخ 

اليكم الطريقة 

1-اولا تفتح البرنامج
2-تركب العده او قلم رصاص 

3-تثبت ورقة او اي شي يمكن الضبط عليه

4-ثم الذهاب الى sitting alt6
5-ثم set steps per unit




6-ثم نختار المحور المراد ظبطه



7-الان راح نروح للماكينة ونلامس بقلم الرصاص ورقة العمل وذلك لظبط محور اكس
8-نقوم بادخال رقم معين مثلا 10 وتعني 10 ملم




9-ثم ننتظر حتى يتحرك المحور اكس بمقدار معين قد يكون اقل او اكثر من 10 ملم 

10-نقوم بقياس الخط الناتج من الحركة مثلا 9.2 ملم 

11تقوم بادخال القيمة الناتجه (9.2) في النافذة التي ستظهر 


12-يقوم البرنامج بظبط المحور اوتوماتيكيا 

تم الشرح 

وبالتوفيق دائما والى الامام يا شباب امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اي استفسار انا قريب


----------



## روتر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية يا بوسالم معلومة رائعة تشكر عليها ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## abo_slaim (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هلا اخوي روتر اشكرك على المرور


----------



## ghghost (26 أكتوبر 2008)

lمشكور و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حساين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أبوسالم و سالم علي الشرح لاكني أواجه مشكلة وهيى
عندما أفتح البرنامج واجهة البرنامج اكبر من شاشة الكبيوتر لهدا لا أرى كل معطيات البرنامج و شكرا


----------



## abo_slaim (29 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية طيبة بعد السلام

اخي عبد القادر جرب تزيد دقة الشاشة


----------



## بلال19 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد برنامج مع الشرحmach3


----------



## عبدالقادر حساين (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم هل تستطيع ان تقدم لنا شرح بسيط علي البرنامج أي كيف اقوم بئدخال لغة G كوض وكيف نعطي الاوامر
لتشغيل الالة .
مشكور أخي أبو سالم و رحم الله أبويك


----------



## majestic1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك و علمك الخير

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed bakry (18 نوفمبر 2008)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
good


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

*عند **السقاري** حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل **هيثم السقاري 0106045193**- و زور الموقع **www.sakkary.com*​


----------



## eng/soma2010 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل هل تستطيع شرح البرنامج شرح متكامل لكي نفهم البرنامج اكتر 
وجزاك الله كل خير
واتمني ان تلبي هذا النداء


----------



## osame (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الصور مفیش،الروابط میشتغلش انا احب هذه البرنامج


----------



## majestic1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الإخوة الكرام eng\Soma2010 و Osame
بالنسبة لشرح البرنامج ... ضف هذا الإيميل على ماسنجر الياهو majestic_eg على الياهو ... اليوم أو غدا على الأكثر إن شاء الله ...

وفقكم الله...


----------



## cadnet (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
عند تحريك محو لا يتطابق ‏‎ X &-X ‎باستخدام ‏Much 3‎‏ ‏‎ cncولا يعود الى نفس النقطة بل هناك دائما فارق ‏فمثل اذا تحركت 100 خطوة الى يمين ورجعت 100 خطوة الى اليسار لا ترجع الى نفس المكان فكيف اعالج ‏هذا الخلل من خلال البرنامج او أي طريقة اخرى


----------



## abo_slaim (15 أبريل 2010)

تم رفع الصور مرة اخرى


----------



## MARMEL (12 سبتمبر 2010)

abo_slaim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> نظرا لكثرة التساؤلات حول كيفية ظبط المحاور في برنامج الماخ
> 
> ...



هذه اول مشاركه لى على المنتدى وقد استفدت من معلوماتك كثيرا 
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## ali hedi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khdroj (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي abo_slaim انا من الضفة الغربية والمحركات الخطوية غير متوفرة عندنا من اين يمكنني الحصول عليها من الاردن وشكرا


----------



## abo_slaim (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي ممكن تستدم المحركات الخطوية الموجودة بالطابعات او تشتريها من موقع ebay.com 
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...&_nkw=stepper+motor&_sacat=See-All-Categories
وعندك الموقع الصيني
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=stepper+motor&CatId=0


----------



## khdroj (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي abo_slaim 
احضرت المحركات من موقع امريكي واللوحات مع البور سبلاي نظام كامل بسع ممتاز ولكن تعبت كثيرا قبل ان تصلني وخاصة انا وصلت الى شعبة الدائرة الامنية في الجمارك الاسرائيلية واكثر من شهر كامل وهي تحت الفحص الى ان وصلتني وانا افكر في المشروع بشكل تجازي لذلك ابحث عن بديل في احد الدول العربية ان امكن او توفر 
تحياتي لك


----------



## abo_slaim (30 مارس 2011)

مصر ام الدنيا 

اعتقد ان تجد فيها لوحات تحكم من هذا النوع


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 أبريل 2011)

khdroj قال:


> شكرا لك اخي abo_slaim
> احضرت المحركات من موقع امريكي واللوحات مع البور سبلاي نظام كامل بسع ممتاز ولكن تعبت كثيرا قبل ان تصلني وخاصة انا وصلت الى شعبة الدائرة الامنية في الجمارك الاسرائيلية واكثر من شهر كامل وهي تحت الفحص الى ان وصلتني وانا افكر في المشروع بشكل تجازي لذلك ابحث عن بديل في احد الدول العربية ان امكن او توفر
> تحياتي لك


السلام عليكم
اخي الغالي في منتدانا عدة اشخاص من عدة دول ممكن يفيدوك مثلا شوقي من تونس هو يصنع لوحات تحكم و درايفرات و يوجد علي هادي ايضا من تونس و يوجد طارق بلال مصري و لكن مكان عمله بالسعودية 
و يوجد عبد العزيز من الجزائر و انا من دمشق اجهز كم لوحة بعد ان اجربهم ممكن ابيع منهم لم انتهي بعد 
و يوجد وليد الحديدي من العراق و ايضا زملكاوي من مصر بقي انت ان تختار الأسهل لك بالتواصل و من كلامك فهمت انك فلسطيني ايضا بعمان يوجد شخص اظن اسمه عبد الرحمن له مشاركة في المنتدى 
و التوفيق من عند الله 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## rafidn (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح المبسط والوافي


----------



## MATRE (6 فبراير 2012)

بدون مجامله والله العظيم اقسم بالله يا رجل اني احترمتك بغيابك لانك 
1 - انسان عاقل ومهذب 
2- بتفهم يعني معلم 
- لانك مش عارف اوصف يعني لوني بنت والله لاتجوزك


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اذا كان بامكانك شرح لغة ادخال الاوامر اي g gode مع الامثلة اي من اين نكتب وكيفية الادخال علئ mach3 
جزاكم اللة عنا الف خير


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي لكن الصور غير متاحة يرجي اعادة تحميلها


----------



## amadoz (10 مارس 2013)

_شكرا اخي ولكن بعض الصور غير متاحة يرجي اعادة تحميلها​_​


----------



## abo_slaim (23 مارس 2013)

احبتي اخوتي وابناء عمومتي من المحيط الى الخليج جميعكم .... اخجلتموني بعمل متواضع فلكم مني كل المحبة والاحترام والدعاء 

ستجدون الصور في المشاركة رقم 16 بالرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103831-2.html#post1602963

وآسف على التأخر بالرد لانشغالي


----------



## abo_slaim (23 مارس 2013)

هذا موضوع للاخ جمال لتعلم البرمجة الرقمة لالات التحكم الرقمي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t262549.html


----------



## abo_slaim (25 مارس 2013)

كتاب CNC
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257491-2.html#post2139810


----------



## Eman Brakat (22 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## habbab.habbab (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولاكن يوجد طريقة اخرى عن طريق اجراء حسابات معينه وذلك الذهاب الى قائمة confingوبعد ذلك الى motor tuning وهناك يوجد خانات يجب وضع الارقام المناسبة فيها هل ممكن ان تعرفنا على كيفية وضع هذة الارقام وكيفية حسابها وشكرا


----------



## عالم التقني (20 نوفمبر 2013)

habbab.habbab قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولاكن يوجد طريقة اخرى عن طريق اجراء حسابات معينه وذلك الذهاب الى قائمة confingوبعد ذلك الى motor tuning وهناك يوجد خانات يجب وضع الارقام المناسبة فيها هل ممكن ان تعرفنا على كيفية وضع هذة الارقام وكيفية حسابها وشكرا



انا ايضا كنت اريد نفس السؤال


----------



## tiger_k1 (13 أبريل 2014)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## يوسف مضان (25 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## cadworks2017 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

ممتاز جربتها وضبطت معي... الف شكر


----------

